# the best south and north korean skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

ryugyong hotel

Ryugyong Hotel por Joseph A Ferris III, no Flickr

northeast asia trade tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_South_Korea

haeundae we've the zenith








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_South_Korea

haeundae i'park marina towers

1-9 por cadaka2000, no Flickr

seoul international finance center

IFC SEOUL - Dec 20 by FabSeoul, on Flickr

wbc the palace towers








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57233680?tag=busan

samsung tower palace 3 tower g








http://www.touristlink.com/south-korea/samsung-tower-palace-3-tower-g/photos.html

mok-dong hyperion towers








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mok-dong_Hyperion_Towers

dongtan posco metapolis








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Metapolis.jpg

dli 63 building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/63_Building

the federation of korean industries building








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742904&page=9

jungdong gumho richensia
sorry...no photos








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549959

the first world towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519224&page=4

tower palace one








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6982289

trade tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_South_Korea

star tower








http://www.locartis.com/centers/premises.asp?lang=eng&id=305

centum leadersmark








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483736&page=3

samsung electronics headquarters








http://socialbarrel.com/samsung-canada-emailed-bomb-threat-of-samsung-hq-seoul-embassies/7247/

taehwa river iaan exodium towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566288&page=3

bando u-bora santorini 
sorry....no photos








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637868

conrad seoul








http://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Hotel_Review-g294197-d3477158-Reviews-Conrad_Seoul-Seoul.html

gundae posco the star city








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549969&page=2

the sharp star city








http://jacideeblack.wordpress.com/s...ing-at-the-sharp-star-city-apartment-tower-c/

tower palace 2








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6978936

shindorim daeseong d-cube city








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549974&page=6

techno mart 21








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564162

songdo posco e&c center








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633408&page=3&langid=6

mokdong trapalace towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549972&page=2

ulsan doosan we've zenith








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581793

shindorim techno mart








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565648


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

forgot to vote i'park marina lol...
all i voted


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ryugyong Hotel is gorgeous...

Kli 63 is the best in South Korea, with the Zenith Towers afterwards. Shame the Triple One tower in South Korea got cancelled. It was their only good supertall.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ryugyong Hotel


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the zenith towers are simply beautiful, very underrated i think, yet a few really big monsters are coming up that will replace it as the number one for me. :cheers:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

63 Tower (seoul) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Evrasia 99911 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't like all, but the "shindorim daeseong d-cube city" - Looks good.
With RH and NATT.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

My favourites: Ryugyong Hotel, Northeast Asia Trade Tower, Haeundae We've the Zenith, Haeundae I Park Marina, Seoul International Finance Centre, 63 City, Samsung Electronics Headquarters, Samsung Tower Palace, D-Cube City, WTC Seoul (including Trade Tower).


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*A L L of them *(  ) _except _the songdo posco e&c center , tower palace one , and the sharp star city


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

All except the Mok Dong Hyperion towers, Dongtan Posco Metapolis,Tower Palaca one, the Sharp Star City and mokdong Trapalace Towers.


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Very surprise to see the unique North Korea building has the most votes:nuts:
,but it's still not completed after 26 years of construction:nuts:

I like Northeast Asia Trade Tower, Haeundae We've the Zenith, Haeundae I Park Marina, Seoul International Finance Centre.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Because people are doing the right and mature thing by overlooking the location and judging the architecture objectively.

And people still like Sagrada Familia Church, unfinished since the 19th century with 20+ years of construction still left.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Highcliff said:


> bando u-bora santorini
> sorry....no photos
> 
> 
> ...


I am very sorry. I really hate to say this.
*There is no bando u-bora santorini in Korea.*
Bando (contruction company) once wanted to build this tower few years ago. But they gave up and sold this project because of their financial problem.
After that, Deawoo contruction took it over and built new building at the same site under the new name "*Daewoo Haeundae Aratrium*".
This is the Daewoo Haeundae Aratrium.(unlighted and a little bit semi-circular shaped building with round crown on the left side. )


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Marine City!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

:applause::applause::applause: Good job, highcliff. 
Thank for openning this thread.

But I think that some buildings above don't photograph very well with very bad angle.
For example, Songdo posco e&c center look just blue boxy building but look different in different angle.


Highcliff said:


> songdo posco e&c center
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Flickr에서 d.clin.design님의 under construction


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

By the way, Asan Pentaport is not on the list above even though this tower is over 200m?


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Asan


----------



## reva (Aug 27, 2012)

beautiful and futuristic country


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

northeast asia trade tower and haeundae i'park marina towers


----------



## Paperyostrich (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryugyong Hotel by far in my opinion. It's just so evil and diabolical it's amazing. It would do well as the evil hq in a movie


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I voted all the buildings excluded the Ryungyeong Hotel D: I see it horrible.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ryugyong Hotel and northeast


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seoul_Korea said:


> I voted all the buildings excluded the Ryungyeong Hotel D: I see it horrible.


Would you vote it if it was in South Korea? :|


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Would you vote it if it was in South Korea? :|


No, I see it very horrible. If it was in South Korea I never voted it! :|


----------

